# Polyester wicking mesh, gold on navy



## bonkrat (Oct 22, 2010)

I need to print 15 softball uniforms - 100% polyester wicking mesh (Augusta style #525). The jerseys are navy and I need to print them in gold. Team logo on front, number and sponsor logo on the back. Any screen printing tips? I'd also like to use Transfer Express for the numbers, but I'm afraid the navy dye will migrate into the gold. Anyone done this before? Thanks!! Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------

